# Knife Advise?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I know some of you also collect knives and know a great deal about this. Not long ago I was informed by someone living on the UK that knives with locking blades are now illegal over there. I don't know if that's true but that's besides the point. The point is I went to check the legislation about knives here in Portugal and I've just realized that I carry around an illegal weapon among the tools I have on my car, this one:










What's illegal about it is the blade length, it's above 10cms (the Law says it's an ilegal weapon if it has 10 or more cms). I don't know how do they measure it, if you start from the sharp edge or below that. Either way, it's more than 10cms. The locking blade thing isn't mentioned in our Weapon Law.

So what I need is a sub 10cms folding knife with a lock (butterfly and switch knives are also illegal). There isn't such a thing on the hardware stores I've been to. All I can find over here are Leatherman multitools and Swiss Army knives. Going online, there's tons and tons of choices, from what seems very cheap to very expensive military-style knives.

What I'm looking for is this: a good, tough, sub-10cms lockable and folding blade, with a good narrow tip like the one I have and, while I'm on the market for a new one, double edged with a regular edge on one side and maybe a serrated edge on the other would be nice. Oh, and cheap if possible, it's supposed to be a tool, not the start of a new collection  Any suggestions?


----------



## pick (Sep 27, 2011)

I think that most knives are illigal if carried, especially if you are a youth.Here in Scotland knive crime is horrendous and something needs to be done about it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

When I read your title, a piece of sage wisdom came to mind - SLASH and THRUST. Unfortunately, you asked the wrong question in your post. 

As for what you're looking for, I don't know.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, I'm not looking for a way to silently and effectively kill camp sentinels :assassin:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Yeah, I'm not looking for a way to silently and effectively kill camp sentinels :assassin:


Do you mean camp sentinels like these?


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,

UK public carry knife law, as I understand it, is.

Anyone over the age of 18 can carry a knife in public without a reason as long as:

the blade is not more than 3 inches (7.6mm) long

the blade can easily fold into the handle (ie the knife isn't fixed blade)

the knife doesn't have any locking mechanism

the knife isn't a flick knife or similar or with a blade that can be activated by gravity or by pressing a button on the handle

Aged over 18 you can carry a longer bladed (including locking) knife if you have a good reason (e.g. occupation, religion). Flick and similar knives are illegal to own.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

GaryH said:


> if you have a good reason (e.g. occupation, *religion*).


I can think of a single religious purpose to carry a knife... circumcision 

Anyhow... these any good?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wenger-Ranger-Swiss-Army-Knife/dp/B0015YC36Y/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2DM7XK672FNVG&colid=3QDCBTB5JXMHC

...and I would LOVE one of these, but look at the price...

http://www.asmc.de/en/Knives-tools/Knives/Knives/Pocket-knives/Folding-knife-Kalashinkov-black-p.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This would fit the bill...

http://www.wenger.ch/ranger-151-1-077-151-000


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

look up kirpan - the sikh ceremonial knife.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

desmondus rotundus said:


> look up kirpan - the sikh ceremonial knife.


Ah, Ok... I was forgetting those guys...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

There is also ceremonial dress. In Scotland it is legal to carry a Skean Dhu.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

You really ought to join this forum

A great set of lads, a wealth of knowledge and hundreds of knives to choose from

My own personal choice is a slip joint hand made by Russell White like these










Chris


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> You really ought to join this forum
> 
> A great set of lads, a wealth of knowledge and hundreds of knives to choose from
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooo!!! No forums!!! I've joined this one to see if I should get a Citizen NY0040 or a SKX007 and look what happened!! :wallbash:

Thanks for the link though! I'll take a look and see what's what. Right now, the Wenger Ranger 151 seems pretty much what I need: http://www.wenger.ch/ranger-151-1-077-151-000 . The blade is just under the legal length too.

Those two on your picture... do those blades lock?


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

I have several knives with blades that lock but never carry them in public, only use them as tools. One of them professionally. Knives without blades that lock when used as tools can be as dangerous as Hell.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

GaryH said:


> Hi,
> 
> UK public carry knife law, as I understand it, is.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia....Slipjoint_Knife

In the United Kingdom it is illegal to carry knives in public without "good reason". The terms "in public" and "good reason" are not defined, but examples of "religious duty", "national dress" and "requirement of employment or hobby" are given. It is left up to a police officer's individual subjective discretion, and ultimately a magistrate to decide if a knife is being carried "in public", and for a "good reason".[26] Folding knives with blades of 3 inches or less may be carried without needing to provide "good reason" so long as the blade is not capable of being locked in the open position. However, it is illegal to have the intention of using any object in public as a weapon, meaning that even a knife that is legal to carry without needing "good reason" may still be found to be illegal if the police officer has grounds to suspect it will be used as a weapon. The onus lies on the officer to prove that intent. Recent court decisions in the U.K. have made it easier for public prosecutors to obtain knife possession convictions by preventing the accused from citing self-defence or even fear of attack as a justifiable reason for carrying a knife. The U.K. government advisory website on crime and justice states flatly that "even if you carry a knife to protect yourself or make yourself feel safer but donâ€™t intend to use it then you are committing a crime.

When I was a kid I always had my Wenger Swiss Army knife with me (my dad bought it for me on business trip to Switzerland no less!) - had it on a pocket key chain so I didn't lose it when out on my bike etc.

These days as a responsible adult I would potentially get nicked for having either on my person as a potential offensive weapon.

Sad really - I love the look of some of these pocket tools but living in Glasgow I'm not prepared to risk any grief being accused of 'carrying'.

:sadwalk:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I have several knives with blades that lock but never carry them in public, only use them as tools. One of them professionally. Knives without blades that lock when used as tools can be as dangerous as Hell.


Yeap, that's why it is important for me that it locks. I remember the last time I was trying to cut open a cardboard box with your run of the mill Swiss Army knife blade and the thing closed right on my index finger. Luckily, it's not a very good knife so the cut was pretty superficial.

There is always another option, which is keeping the knife I have... I have it for more than 20 years now and its still sharp and solid, it never let me down. I keep the tools in a bag on the car trunk but we have a lot of Police controls right now, they are always checking for papers (caught several times because I was missing one thing or another), driving under the influence (already caught too) and weapons (I really, really didn't want to get caught on this too)...


----------



## Nick Watkins (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a nice Ray Mears knife for sale if you looking for a collectors? Admittedly it's not a folding, locking knife.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Those two on your picture... do those blades lock?


No, locking blades are not legal for EDC in the UK.

I've carried a 'penknife' most of my life and although I do make fixed bladed knives, a traditional Sheffield pocket knife has always been my favourite

Chris


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

MerlinShepherd said:


> I have several knives with blades that lock but never carry them in public, only use them as tools. One of them professionally. Knives without blades that lock when used as tools can be as dangerous as Hell.


Reed trimming?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nick Watkins said:


> I have a nice Ray Mears knife for sale if you looking for a collectors? Admittedly it's not a folding, locking knife.


Thanks but no... carrying a fixed blade on my car would surely get me in trouble.

I've just ordered the Wenger Ranger 151, so that's it. Thanks for all the help guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

a6cjn said:


> You really ought to join this forum
> 
> A great set of lads, a wealth of knowledge and hundreds of knives to choose from
> 
> ...


Hmmm- That's a coincidence Chris, I have the exact same Taylors eye witness clip point that I won on the draw in the Sheffield meet a couple of years ago!!!, Russel donated it as a prize (third prize as it happened!)..



















John


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Even more of a coincedence John, mine was a prize from Russell as well but I have to say it's a beaut with lovely filework

Chris


----------

